# Cloram-x?



## Twistersmom

I am considering switching to Cloram-x as my dechlorinator to save money. I would like to buy some in bulk, but I am not sure if this product has an expiration date. Anyone know? If you have any opinions on Cloram-x, I would like to hear them. Thanks!


----------

